# [SOLVED] MEDIA DISCONNECTED: Windows 7, desktop, wireless



## Infaile (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm new here.  I've got the same 'media disconnected' problem as a whole host of others on this forum, however after following pretty much all the given solutions (plus some others elsewhere on the 'net), I'm still having trouble. Please see below for details.

==================================

* OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
* PC Form Factor: Desktop tower, no Ethernet cable attached
* PC Software: Windows Firewall is ON for all network types, no AV software
* Basic Specs: Gigabyte M57SLI-S4 w/ 4GB RAM
* Network Adapter: Wireless USB dongle (Netgear WG111v2)
* Network Modem: Netgear DG834G
* Network Devices: 3 desktops, 2 laptops

--------------------------------------------

Please see attached JPG for Xirrus Wi-Fi screencap.

--------------------------------------------

*Results of ipconfig /all:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\--->ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ember
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WG111v2 54Mbps Wireless USB 2.0 A
dapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-2A-F1-32-02
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-E6-8D-FA-36
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{28DC5B38-97AD-4DBC-96D3-316CEB428D13}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D970524D-63C3-4817-A63F-57CE7E84CFB9}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

--------------------------------------------

*Results of netsh reset commands:*

C:\Users\--->netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.


C:\Users\--->netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Global, OK!
Reseting Interface, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.


C:\Users\--->netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
There's no user specified settings to be reset.

--------------------------------------------

*Results of pinging default gateway:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\--->ping 10.1.1.1

Pinging 10.1.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.

Ping statistics for 10.1.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

==================================

The network I'm trying to connect to is the Optus one (OPTUSA2795), and as shown, the issue certainly isn't signal strength.

In my systray I can see the wireless network icon: none of the bars are filled in and the yellow asterisk is present indicating that networks are available. Occasionally (by which I mean, this issue has happened before and throughout the course of my troubleshooting I get varying results) it will show 4-5 bars of signal, but have the "Houston, we have a problem" exclamation mark there instead; either way, I can't get to the internet.

In Device Manager, no devices have exclamation marks; everything is installed correctly. Or something's lying to me.

My netbook (and all other machines in the house) can connect to the modem/router without any issues, 100% of the time. My PC on the other hand has had intermittent wireless issues ever since I moved here, with three different networking devices.

The modem is located upstairs, about 13m away in a straight line. When connecting Ember with an Ethernet cable directly to the modem, it obtains an IP address with no problems (and the last time I did that, it remained wirelessly well-behaved for about a week, even when I shut it down, restarted, pulled out and reinserted the adapter, etc.).

However it is not feasible for me to run a cable up to the modem, and I cannot keep lugging the machine (and monitor and etc.) upstairs every time I want to connect to the internet.

From that one time that I connected it via Ethernet, I copy/pasted the ipconfig for later reference, but manually setting all the TCP/IP properties to what they were at that stage achieves nothing at the moment.

I have tried various combinations of restarting through Windows, hard rebooting with the reset and power buttons, removing and reinserting the adapter, rebooting the modem, uninstalling/reinstalling the adapter, doing the TCP/IP DOS reset commands as above, and using two other different adapters (both TP-Link, one card, one USB dongle). It's worth noting that all three adapters have worked at some stage or another -- this Netgear one has had the most success -- but all of them at some stage just kicked the bucket for no apparent reason. The Netgear one is the only one I've managed to get working again, and I still don't even know how I did it.

At the points at which I lost connection, no other devices were using the network, no new software was installed, no settings were changed either on the modem or on my PC.

--------------------------------------------

I am at my wits' end, please help. 

-i


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: MEDIA DISCONNECTED: Windows 7, desktop, wireless*

Hi Infaile - Welcome to TSF,

Let's remove your network encryption for now for Test Purpose only.
Also, please change your Channel to 1, 6 or 11.

Also, you might want to make sure that you have the latest firmware version of your router. If not, download the latest one from the manufacturer's site and install the firmware thru a wired connection on any of your computers.

Please post an update.


----------



## Infaile (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: MEDIA DISCONNECTED: Windows 7, desktop, wireless*

Hi 2xg,

Thanks for the reply. I'm out and about today but I'll follow up on your post when I get home. 

-i


----------



## Infaile (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: MEDIA DISCONNECTED: Windows 7, desktop, wireless*

Hi again 2xg,

With superb timing, it has fixed itself. It does this every few days, but I'm sure it'll break again, so I'm still going to go ahead and ask my question anyway (in preparation for that time):

I'm not sure what "Channel" you're referring to, nor how I'm meant to change its value; please advise?

I've got the latest firmware; if it kicks the bucket again I'll install it using the cabled computer (there's only one, all the rest are wireless).

Cheers,
-i


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: MEDIA DISCONNECTED: Windows 7, desktop, wireless*

If your issue persist, go for the firmware update first, test your connection after.

To change the wireless channel you will need to log on to your router's Control Panel page by using a web interface. You also need the router's User Name and Password.


----------



## Infaile (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: MEDIA DISCONNECTED: Windows 7, desktop, wireless*

Hiya -- I'm sorry I just disappeared, but I was moving house and changing jobs and it all got a bit messed up!

Just wanted to skip back here to say that I haven't had this problem at my new place, so you can close the thread if you wish. I didn't get a chance to check out if the firmware update helped at the old place, so I'm not sure if that works. 

But thank you for the help!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: MEDIA DISCONNECTED: Windows 7, desktop, wireless*

Awesome! Thanks for stopping by and leting us know that the issue has been resolved.


----------

